# Hello



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and just looking for a place to discuss martial arts while I'm stuck in class or whatever. I'm sure many of you are as obsessed as I am and I look forward to joining in discussions!

A little about myself. I started training Taijiquan in January of this year after my first son was born following several years of heart and kidney issues. It was mind blowing how quickly I felt better and started to get in better shape. A few months later I found a Muay Thai instructor that I heard a lot of good things about, and decided to attend her conditioning classes, just to prove to myself that I could do it now. That's where I got hooked on getting in the best shape of my life. I began weight and calisthenics training on a steady basis, and my shifu, then also became my Sensei in Aikido as well. I also recently began BJJ. I've taken on a lot relatively quick while attending college, but it all helps keep me sane in the mix of math and chemistry.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT! Sounds like you've had quite a time,  it's good that you are now on track.


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! Sounds like you've had quite a time,  it's good that you are now on track.



Thank you! And definitely. Training has changed my life.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.



Thank you!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to you input.


----------



## Jedmus (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jenna (Sep 13, 2016)

KaiShiQuan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and just looking for a place to discuss martial arts while I'm stuck in class or whatever. I'm sure many of you are as obsessed as I am and I look forward to joining in discussions!
> 
> A little about myself. I started training Taijiquan in January of this year after my first son was born following several years of heart and kidney issues. It was mind blowing how quickly I felt better and started to get in better shape. A few months later I found a Muay Thai instructor that I heard a lot of good things about, and decided to attend her conditioning classes, just to prove to myself that I could do it now. That's where I got hooked on getting in the best shape of my life. I began weight and calisthenics training on a steady basis, and my shifu, then also became my Sensei in Aikido as well. I also recently began BJJ. I've taken on a lot relatively quick while attending college, but it all helps keep me sane in the mix of math and chemistry.


Hey welcome along! math and chemistry sound interesting in combination.. Though I wonder when you say you get stuck in class implies it is not always full-on math & chem fun and games?  good to have you


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you everyone!



Jenna said:


> Hey welcome along! math and chemistry sound interesting in combination.. Though I wonder when you say you get stuck in class implies it is not always full-on math & chem fun and games?  good to have you



And I take some Technology classes too but I major in Mechatronic Engineering. It's kind of like Robotics. My Tuesday's are just torturous and I'm in class for nearly 12 hours. It will be nice to chat on here when I too sucked into school I guess is what I'm saying lol


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Are you still actively studying all 4 arts you mentioned? (Tai Chi + Muay Thai + Aikido + BJJ) If so, that's a lot to take on while also studying for an Engineering degree and being a new parent!


----------



## frank raud (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello back at you.


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Are you still actively studying all 4 arts you mentioned? (Tai Chi + Muay Thai + Aikido + BJJ) If so, that's a lot to take on while also studying for an Engineering degree and being a new parent!



Yes. It works out because I go to class 3 days a week on days where a family member can watch my son, I condition at 430am and train Jiujitsu at 6am, so that's done before anyone wakes up. My other classes fall late into the evenings or on weekends after I'm with my son all day while his mother is at work, so the only problem class I sometimes can't make it to is Muay Thai because I have to travel an hour to train. I'm pretty busy but it all has worked a lot better than it sounds lol.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 13, 2016)

KaiShiQuan said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> And I take some Technology classes too but I major in Mechatronic Engineering. It's kind of like Robotics. My Tuesday's are just torturous and I'm in class for nearly 12 hours. It will be nice to chat on here when I too sucked into school I guess is what I'm saying lol


12hr?? whoa..  well least after that duration of Mechatronic Engineering class time you should have fully functioning Terminator to take home to show the folks  Look forward to your input here


----------



## Tames D (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard, KSQ.


----------



## KaiShiQuan (Sep 13, 2016)

Jenna said:


> 12hr?? whoa..  well least after that duration of Mechatronic Engineering class time you should have fully functioning Terminator to take home to show the folks  Look forward to your input here



I'm not that advanced yet. I'm just a freshman lol. Though, I will have the know-how to eventually build my own Iron Man suit lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 26, 2016)

KaiShiQuan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and just looking for a place to discuss martial arts while I'm stuck in class or whatever. I'm sure many of you are as obsessed as I am and I look forward to joining in discussions!
> 
> A little about myself. I started training Taijiquan in January of this year after my first son was born following several years of heart and kidney issues. It was mind blowing how quickly I felt better and started to get in better shape. A few months later I found a Muay Thai instructor that I heard a lot of good things about, and decided to attend her conditioning classes, just to prove to myself that I could do it now. That's where I got hooked on getting in the best shape of my life. I began weight and calisthenics training on a steady basis, and my shifu, then also became my Sensei in Aikido as well. I also recently began BJJ. I've taken on a lot relatively quick while attending college, but it all helps keep me sane in the mix of math and chemistry.


 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 30, 2016)

KaiShiQuan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and just looking for a place to discuss martial arts while I'm stuck in class or whatever. I'm sure many of you are as obsessed as I am and I look forward to joining in discussions!
> 
> A little about myself. I started training Taijiquan in January of this year after my first son was born following several years of heart and kidney issues. It was mind blowing how quickly I felt better and started to get in better shape. A few months later I found a Muay Thai instructor that I heard a lot of good things about, and decided to attend her conditioning classes, just to prove to myself that I could do it now. That's where I got hooked on getting in the best shape of my life. I began weight and calisthenics training on a steady basis, and my shifu, then also became my Sensei in Aikido as well. I also recently began BJJ. I've taken on a lot relatively quick while attending college, but it all helps keep me sane in the mix of math and chemistry.


 
Welcome.


----------

